# PR Knot braid to leader



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

My local tacklo got a supply of bobbins for tying fancy knots, and so I was forced to purchase one. Dave73 is always on about the trick leader knots the GT jigging guys tie, and so it was that I researched the PR knot, sorta like a chinese finger trap but fiddlier to tie ;-) . My first attempt looked more like bad macrame, but once I worked out how to control the bobbin, I ended up with a knot that looked like a bought one. It's a very low profile knot, with only a small bump at the join and "ramped" edges for smooth travel through the guides, and would appear to retain close to 100% strength at the join. It's the kind of knot that you'd tie as a prerig - almost impossible to tie in the yak in a sea (I'll stick to the double uni for rerigging outside), but makes a very nice connection, even between skinny braid & fat leader (I tried 15lb braid - 80lb leader as a test).

See here for the best how-to I found, & pics of said bobbin.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i was converted to a similar knot while in Fiji.
The Mid knot.
http://www.jigsdirect.com/eMerchantPro/ ... ot-lge.gif
Same sort of thing but we didn't need all the tools to tie it and did manage to do it on the boat.

FANTASTIC knot, we all used it and we had lines break above and below the knot but never at the knot.
It casts really well and i now have it on all my lines.
I do mine a little differently to the diagram and it holds fine so you don't seem to need to get it exactly right.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

You're right, I do tend to go on about it a bit (much)
I haven't ever done a PR knot, just the FG and the midknot.

Welcome to the club Dave ;-)

ps, haven't forgotten about your poppers I 'borrowed' for Fiji.. :shock:


----------



## Timpon (Feb 14, 2008)

Dave, can you tell me which store you bought the bobbin from, and how much?

I've just bought a large fly tying bobbin with a spool of leadline (total of $15) on it to try out whether it works to tie the PR knot.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

G'day Timpon, didn't realise you had a yak as well (if you're the SA Timpon that is). Chatswood Bait & Tackle (Penshurst St Chatswood) has them - don't know what the price is yet 8), but cheaper than the Japanese ones (mine's from NZ, made by jigging nuts apparently). Tell Arman I sent you ;-). He's got 3 left in stock.



Dave73 said:


> You're right, I do tend to go on about it a bit (much)


Not at all Dave, I'm a convert - we can proselytise together. The PR knot looks to be the same as the mid knot, except the bobbin allows for very tight wraps which would be near impossible by hand.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

the strange thing is that i have had to start tying my mid knots looser because they wouldn't snug down.
Not snugging down doesn't seem to affect the performance, just the appearance.
They either grip or they don't and you can find that out just by pulling as hard as the line can take.


----------



## Timpon (Feb 14, 2008)

sbd said:


> G'day Timpon, didn't realise you had a yak as well (if you're the SA Timpon that is). Chatswood Bait & Tackle (Penshurst St Chatswood) has them - don't know what the price is yet 8), but cheaper than the Japanese ones (mine's from NZ, made by jigging nuts apparently). Tell Arman I sent you ;-). He's got 3 left in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm the same Timpon from SA. Small world, isn't it? I was there the day at the Hot Water Outlet as well when you landed that big flattie of yours....I remember you were giggling like a teenager that had just lost his virginity.

I might try the fly tying bobbin first, see how it ties the knot before forking the $40-$50 for those fancy ones. Have a jigging trip to NZ in May to target those oversized 'yakkas' they get over there, would like to test the knot before going over there.


----------



## RangiRocks (Mar 19, 2009)

Good site for knots

http://www.animatedknots.com/palomar/in ... dknots.com


----------

